# Roberto Pereyra



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2013)

Roberto Maxilimiano Pereyra è un calciatore argentino, centrocampista dell'Udinese e della Nazionale di calcio dell'Argentina Under-21. È soprannominato El Tucumano. Classe 1991


Per me, è fortissimo.


----------



## Frikez (12 Settembre 2013)

Il Tucumano


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2013)

Per ora non mi dice ancora nulla...


----------



## prebozzio (13 Settembre 2013)

Bel giocatore, ha tante qualità, deve trovare il modo per esprimerle al meglio sul campo. In molte cose mi ricorda Isla. L'ideale sarebbe bloccarlo ora, magari in comproprietà, a cifre basse e vedere che tipo di giocatore diventerà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

E' proprio una sorpresa che questo topic l'abbia aperto [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2013)

ottimo giocatore, ha trovato la sua migliore collocazione da mezzala dove riesce a rendere benissimo soprattutto perchè ha sia corsa che una buona tecnica, quando gioca più avanzato secondo me si perde..


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Si ma pereyra per hamsik non si puo' sentire, al limite pereyra per bradley


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma pereyra per hamsik non si puo' sentire, al limite pereyra per bradley



basta con questo bradley, hamsik domani non gioca ice, che peccato


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

manco hernanes, Bradley per hernanes?


----------



## alexrossonero (15 Settembre 2013)

giocatore normale


----------



## Frikez (20 Settembre 2014)

Altro giocatore solido pescato dalla Juve


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2014)

Mah,giocatore tutto corsa che ha fatto una buona figura contro un centrocampo di morti.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mah,giocatore tutto corsa che ha fatto una buona figura contro un centrocampo di morti.



Diciamo che è uno normale che può stare in rosa. Il corrispettivo da noi è Poli, e ho detto tutto...


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2014)

Dobbiamo anche considerare il fatto che è in un contesto che funziona alla meraviglia. A Udine non mi è parso così forte (l'anno scorso lo avevo al fantacalcio e mi ricordo un sacco di votacci a memoria). Se fosse da noi farebbe una figura leggermente migliore di Poli IMHO.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo anche considerare il fatto che è in un contesto che funziona alla meraviglia. A Udine non mi è parso così forte (l'anno scorso lo avevo al fantacalcio e mi ricordo un sacco di votacci a memoria). Se fosse da noi farebbe una figura leggermente migliore di Poli IMHO.


Infatti, per me non è sto gran giocatore, certo è che la Juve, se Pereyra continua con prestazioni come quelle di stasera, ha preso l'ennesimo rinforzo come si deve.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti, per me non è sto gran giocatore, certo è che la Juve, se Pereyra continua con prestazioni come quelle di stasera, ha preso l'ennesimo rinforzo come si deve.



Sì ma non giocherà sempre contro un centrocampo del genere


----------



## pennyhill (20 Settembre 2014)

Non è un fuoriclasse, ma imho l'anno scorso il reparto mezz'ali era: Vidal, Pogba, Marchisio e Padoin, e volendo anche Asamoah Ora è: Vidal, Pogba, Marchisio, Pereyra, Romulo, Padoin e Asamoah.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

E' un buon giocatore e niente più, sicuramente non vale i soldi che gli costerà il riscatto.


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2015)

La miglior partita da quando è da noi. Se continua cosi potrei anche ricredermi sul suo conto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2015)

Bel giocatoretto, mi piace


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2015)

Sempre piaciuto, è il classico jolly di centrocampo che in una grande trova sempre spazio.


----------



## davoreb (19 Marzo 2015)

La squadra gira quindi è tutto più facile.... Per dire ieri uno come Boateng avrebbe fatto una grande partita


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> La squadra gira quindi è tutto più facile.... Per dire ieri uno come Boateng avrebbe fatto una grande partita



In linea di massimo sono d'accordo, però per dire Boateng era ed è un calciatore molto più lunatico, dal rendimento molto più scostante. Pereyra invece pur avendo picchi di rendimento decisamente più bassi è molto più costante, senza strafare il suo lo fa sempre. E' un giocatore utile nell'economica di una squadra, una squadra come dici tu che però gira ed organizzata.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Marzo 2015)

non mi fa impazzire. dò per scontato che allegri chiederà qualcuno proprio in quel ruolo il prossimo anno. se non un top player, poco ci mancherà.
Mi verrebbe in mente Jovetic...
O magari un clamoroso ritorno di Ibra, con Tevez arretrato.
Ma se dovessi scommettere 1 euro, scommetterei sull'arrivo di JoJo


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi fa impazzire. dò per scontato che allegri chiederà qualcuno proprio in quel ruolo il prossimo anno. se non un top player, poco ci mancherà.
> Mi verrebbe in mente Jovetic...
> O magari un clamoroso ritorno di Ibra, con Tevez arretrato.
> Ma se dovessi scommettere 1 euro, scommetterei sull'arrivo di JoJo



Ma se veramente cercano un trequartista non lo è certo Tevez...Ibra...o Jovetic. A gennaio cercavano Sneijder giusto per rendere l'idea di che tipo di calciatore cercano. Sognano magari un Pastore. Gente di quel tipo, non mezze punte o centravanti seppur dotati tecnicamente da spostare dieci metri indietro per limitarli.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma se veramente cercano un trequartista non lo è certo Tevez...Ibra...o Jovetic. A gennaio cercavano Sneijder giusto per rendere l'idea di che tipo di calciatore cercano. Sognano magari un Pastore. Gente di quel tipo, non mezze punte o centravanti seppur dotati tecnicamente da spostare dieci metri indietro per limitarli.



A gennaio chi vuoi prendere, scusa? 
Con tutta l'estate davanti hai anche tempo per imbastire una trattativa per esempio per Jovetic o uno giovane che non è ancora un top player ma lo diventerà.
Lo scorso anno hanno preso Morata e Pereyra spendendo comunque bei soldini. La prossima estate spenderanno cifre simili,puoi star certo.


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A gennaio chi vuoi prendere, scusa?
> Con tutta l'estate davanti hai anche tempo per imbastire una trattativa per esempio per Jovetic o uno giovane che non è ancora un top player ma lo diventerà.
> Lo scorso anno hanno preso Morata e Pereyra spendendo comunque bei soldini. La prossima estate spenderanno cifre simili,puoi star certo.



Ho detto che a gennaio la Juventus ha chiesto ufficialmente Sneijder. Avevano individuato per caratteristiche quel tipo di trequartista, non cercavano una mezza punta. Poi in estate può essere cerchino anche un giocatore con altre caratteristiche tattiche, le cose cambiano rapidamente nel calcio.


----------



## davoreb (20 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> In linea di massimo sono d'accordo, però per dire Boateng era ed è un calciatore molto più lunatico, dal rendimento molto più scostante. Pereyra invece pur avendo picchi di rendimento decisamente più bassi è molto più costante, senza strafare il suo lo fa sempre. E' un giocatore utile nell'economica di una squadra, una squadra come dici tu che però gira ed organizzata.



si infatti, il problema per me è se la juve incontra squadre tecnicamente superiori io in quel ruolo cosi importante (trequartista) lo vedo come un punto debole.

se fossi la juve l'anno prossimo cercherei il titolare per quel ruolo anche prendendo solo un giocatore forte che fa da titolare, poi pereyra va benissimo come jolly per tutto il centrocampo a addiritura ala nel 352.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Marzo 2015)

Ok che Pereyra è più costante, ma Boateng nelle notti ci Champions in un modo o nell'altro rispondeva sempre presente, quello che volete ma a me quei giocatori adesso mancano.


Anche se ai tempi di Seedorf imprecavo perchè giocava solo quelle che aveva voglia di giocare, i tempi sono cambiati.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (9 Aprile 2015)

Li ha distrutti martedi. Grande Max. Se imparasse a non passarla sempre perchè gli altri hanno più nome


----------

